

Good Software Takes Ten Years. Get Used To it. (2001) - JarekS
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000017.html?rdrct=1

======
JarekS
Hi! I'm posting this link because I strongly believe that we have history
repeating itself. We might have 1996/1997 right now so let's go back in time
and learn something :) I mean - those who don't learn from history are doomed
to repeat it.

This post is a great recap of what people during the bubble thought about
software development.

Personally I don't want another bubble - the one in 1999 was enough for me ;)

